# HILFE - Bedienungsanleitung Garmin GPS 60 in Deutsch



## addy123 (10. Mai 2005)

Könnt Ihr mir weiterhelfen? |evil:  Habe mir jetzt das Garmin GPS 60 gekauft. Leider oh Schock, nur mit englischer Bedienungsanleitung. Habt Ihr diese vielleicht in Deutsch, bzw. einen funktionierenden Link zum Download? Google konnte mir keine brauchbaren Ergebnisse liefern. Wäre für die Hilfe Sehr dankbar. #6 
Gruß Addy


----------



## AndreL (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: HILFE - Bedienungsanleitung Garmin GPS 60 in Deutsch*

Hallo addy123,
es gibt keine "legale" Downloadadresse für eine deutsche Bedienungsanleitung. Das ist auch beabsichtigt. Die deutschen Betriebsanleitungen werden exklusiv von der GPS GmbH (Garmin Deutschland) vertrieben und die Junga mögen es garnicht wenn die kopiert oder zum download bereitgestellt werden. Dies soll eine Möglichkeit sein die Re Importe zu minimieren, da diese Geräte keine deutsche Bedienungsanleitung haben. 
Einfach gesagt schreibe die GPS GmbH an und frage sie ob du ein en ERSATZ für deine Bedienungsanleitung bekommen kannst. Manchmal funktioniert das.


----------



## Jirko (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: HILFE - Bedienungsanleitung Garmin GPS 60 in Deutsch*

hallo addy #h

andre hat recht #6... wenn du das garmin allerdings in D gekauft hast, wundert´s mich, daß kein deutsches handbuch dabei war - ist standard bei garmin. ergo wirst du dein 60er nicht in D gekauft haben - richtig?... dann hilft nur der von andre beschriebene weg #h


----------



## addy123 (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: HILFE - Bedienungsanleitung Garmin GPS 60 in Deutsch*

Hallo und Danke! Also, ich habe das Gerät günstig über eine Adresse in EBAY gekauft. Habe heute auch bei Garmin angerufen. Die meinten, es wird kein autorisierter Fachhändler sein. Ich möchte Ihn aber nicht benennen, da er sehr hilfsbereit ist, geschweige ich ihm Probleme bereite möchte. Ich nehme auch an, das er die Geräte aus dem Ausland bezieht.

Nunja, das hilft mir alles nicht viel weiter. Ich wäre froh, wenn mir jemand diese deutsche Anleitung wenigstens mal zum Lesen ausleihen könnte. Für sämtliche Unkosten würde ich selbstverständlich aufkommen. Ich denke, damit würde ich auch nicht gegen irgendwelche Legalitäten verstossen. Schließlich habe ich das Gerät auch legal erworben, mit Rechnung, Garantie usw.

Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand auf diese Art helfen!? Wäre auf jeden Fall dankbar.

#4 |wavey: Addy


----------



## AndreL (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: HILFE - Bedienungsanleitung Garmin GPS 60 in Deutsch*

Ich habe leider ein GPSMap76CS, die Anleitung nutzt dir nicht viel. Ansonsten würde ich sie dir "zum lesen" ausleihen. Oder hast du ein GPSMap 60? da sind die Funktionen schon recht ähnlich.

Gruß Andre


----------



## addy123 (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: HILFE - Bedienungsanleitung Garmin GPS 60 in Deutsch*

Vielen Dank für das nette Angebot! Es ist das GPS 60 und nicht das GPSmap.Addy


----------



## Nxtschx (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: HILFE - Bedienungsanleitung Garmin GPS 60 in Deutsch*

Schau dochmal hier, vielleicht findest du da etwas bei

http://kanadier.gps-info.de/d-gpsundkanu2.htm

http://www.garmin.de/Produktbeschreibungen/GPS60.php

http://www.busse-yachtshop.de/da_garmin-gps60.html

http://www.das-globetrotter-forum.de/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=2;t=001278

Ich werde morgen mal bei uns nachfragen, wir haben so ein Garmin, weiß nur nicht welches es ist. Werde dir Bescheid geben wie das Teil von uns heißt.


----------



## addy123 (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: HILFE - Bedienungsanleitung Garmin GPS 60 in Deutsch*

Hallo Natscho und alle anderen!

Vielen Dank für die hilfreichen Links. Das hilft echt weiter!!!
Sehr interessante Seiten. Man muß halt nur wissen, wo man sich im Internet umschauen soll. Natscho, wäre toll, wenn Du mir da mit einer Anleitung irgendwie helfen könntest. Bis jetzt fehlt mir halt die praktische Erfahrung. Gedacht habe ich das Gerät in der Hauptsache zum Angeln in Dänemark. Dort will ich einfach nur die Punkte wiederfinden, an denen ich gut gefangen habe. Über jede Erfahrung von Euch in ähnlicher Situation wäre ich auch dankbar. 
Wie händelt Ihr das GPS auf der (dem) See? Fahrt Ihr jeden Angeltag die gleichen Routen?
Also nochmals Dank an ale Helfenden!
Addy


----------



## Nxtschx (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: HILFE - Bedienungsanleitung Garmin GPS 60 in Deutsch*

Wir nutzen das Garmin zum Setzen bestimmter Messpunkte, die wir dann später auf eine Karte übertragen lassen.
Das Verfahren dabei ist das von Gaus-Krüger


----------



## addy123 (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: HILFE - Bedienungsanleitung Garmin GPS 60 in Deutsch*

HMMMMMM! 
Jetzt kommt der Laie in mir hervor!
"Gaus Krüger"? In Karte übertragen? 
Was hilft dies? Vermerkt Ihr so Eure Routen oder Fangplätze?
Addy


----------



## Jirko (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: HILFE - Bedienungsanleitung Garmin GPS 60 in Deutsch*

hallo addy #h

das von natscho angewandte verfahren der vermessung bezieht sich lediglich auf die grundprinzipien der vermessung von see- und landkarten, da alle auf ein ursprungssystem basieren, nämlich daß von gaus krüger. ist nichts anderes als ne aufteilung eines bestimmten areals in quadrate (gitter)... die erfassung der jeweiligen eckpunkte dieses areals mithilfe eines gps-handgerätes... der übertragung der jeweiligen eck-koordinaten... um in endeffekt dessen die koordinaten eines beliebigen punktes in dieser karte ermitteln zu können.

für die nutzung deines handgerätes mußt du dich aber nicht mit herrn krüger rumärgern , da das alles von deinem handnavigerät gemanagt wird.

das wiederauffinden von fangträchtigen spots ist ganz einfach realisierbar: einfach die MOB-taste (man over board) deines handgerätes an diesem spot betätigen und schwups wird dein punkt gemarkert. diesen kannst du nun nen beliebigen namen geben und im waypointmenü deines navigerätes abspeichern. beim kommenden turn einfach diesen punkt über die GOTO-funktion aufrufen und dich von dem handgerät dann zum spot navigieren lassen... iss ganz easy addy #h


----------



## addy123 (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: HILFE - Bedienungsanleitung Garmin GPS 60 in Deutsch*

|wavey: Hallo Jirko!

Deine Erklärung hat mir einiges weitergeholfen. Dank auch Dir. Wenn das Gerät seinen ersten praktischen Einsatz hat, werde ich bestimmt auch schnell lernen.
Frohe Pfingsten!
Addy
PS: Heute abend geht es an den Rhein auf Aal -Freu, Freu#6


----------



## Nxtschx (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: HILFE - Bedienungsanleitung Garmin GPS 60 in Deutsch*

@ addy,
wir benuzten das Garmin wissenschaftlich und nicht zum setzen irgenwelcher Fangpunkte. Sorry, hatte ´mich da vielleicht nicht richtig ausgedrückt.
Und leider konnte ich bisher nicht herausfinden was für ein Garmin wir da haben. Das Teil ist zur Zeit im Einsatz und alle Unterlagen sind immer dabei. Aber in der kommenden Woche werde ichg es wohl erfahren. Dann sag ich dir Bescheid..
@Jirko,
wir müssen uns leider mit dem Herrn Krüger rum ärgen, da diese Daten von unseren Gisverarbeitern genutzt werden. Die arbeiten mit Gaus-Krügerdaten auch mit anderen Behörden auch in anderen Ländern. Daher haben die sich, soweit ich informiert bin auf diese Datenart geeinigt. Es gibt ja sehr viele verschiedene Arten der Datenanalyse. 
Wie gut das ich damit nicht arbeiten muss


----------



## Hardi (4. Juni 2005)

*AW: HILFE - Bedienungsanleitung Garmin GPS 60 in Deutsch*

Hi addy123, Habe gerade mein Garmin GPS 60 bekommen. Bei einem Internet-Versandhandel bestellt, natürlich ein Direkt-import. (Mehr Kohle kann ich nun in Deutschland wirklich nicht sparen....!) Ich spreche und lese nun auch 'nen büsschen English, aber die Betriebsanleitung ist nun auch 'nen schönes Buch..Da ist nun so 'ne Deutsche selbstverfasste Anleitung dabei ...., ohne Grundkenntnisse wird das aber auch nichts. Ich selber habe seit einem Jahr10nt von nem Kumpel ein Garmins GPS 12 mit in Benutzung. Mit den Grundkenntnissen von diesem Gerät und nach einer Woche Langeland (die ich jetzt vor mit habe), und den Positionen aus dem alten GPS sollte ich das volle Potenzial hoffentlich ausnutzen können.
Zwecks Erfahrungsaustausch mit der Deutschen "kurzen" Gebrauchsanleitung, schicke mir doch eine PN oder E-mail.

Ort : Nassau !!! ??
Gruss Thomas


----------



## adi35 (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: HILFE - Bedienungsanleitung Garmin GPS 60 in Deutsch*

Hier sind noch ein paar links zur Hilfe:
http://it.geocities.com/germ_60cs/60cs_deutsch_quick.pdf
http://it.geocities.com/germ_60cs/60cs_deutsch_part1.pdf 
der zweite link zeigt zwar nur ein Teil des Handbuchs und ist für das etwas gehobener GPS 60 ....
aber ich bin damit weitergekommen.
Es hilft schon viel die Sprache auf deutsch einzustellen und dann etwas zu probieren.
Wenn man es nur zum angeln nutzt - und das garmin 60 hat ja kaum Kartenfunktionen, dann genügt es eigentlich fast als Anfangsgerät.
Zur Routenplanung ist es aber kaum geeignet - dafür relativ preiswert mit ca. 180,00 Euro und was braucht man auf den Boot in Norge mehr.


----------

